# Yannick Nézet-Séguin



## Critic (Sep 8, 2018)

Yannick Nézet-Séguin: "I believe that every instrument of the orchestra should sing"

http://www.culbyt.com/article/textid:1239/


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Critic said:


> Yannick Nézet-Séguin: "I believe that every instrument of the orchestra should sing"
> 
> http://www.culbyt.com/article/textid:1239/


He's made a few very nice recordings (but im not a fan of his Schumann). This one is particularly impressive.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Certainly one of the highflyers these days! I rather enjoy the chamber-like touches in his Schumann & Mendelssohn (but not as much of DG's below par recording quality). Also like his Ravel very much. There is a kind of amicable old-ness to it that I find appealing.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I attended his _St. Matthew Passion_ concert on Easter Sunday, March 31, 2013 in Philadelphia. As I recall that concert, _everything_ "sang".

http://www.wrti.org/post/philadelph...i-bachs-st-matthew-passion-easter-sunday-1-pm


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

Saw his season opening concert at the Kimmel in Sept. Rachmaninoff's Symphonic Dances was terrific. 
Already purchased tickets for his Mahler 9 next May.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Critic said:


> Yannick Nézet-Séguin: "I believe that every instrument of the orchestra should sing"
> 
> http://www.culbyt.com/article/textid:1239/


I haven't heard any of his work yet, but a quote like that makes me look forward to doing so.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

The only recording I've heard by Yannick Nézet-Séquin is his complete Ravel Daphnis et Chloe on a BIS hybrid SACD, and it's very good. I liked it more on my 2nd & 3rd hearing, than on first impression, which is a good sign. But I wouldn't claim that it's quite in the same league with Daphnis recordings by Dutoit, Abbado, Monteux, Munch, Rosenthal, Inbal, Boulez, & Martinon--my pantheon of favorites (yes, Daphnis et Chloe is a favorite work of mine).

Nézet-Séquin strikes me as a very dynamic, energized, youthful conductor, who's always in forward motion, maybe a bit too driven & unrelaxed at times? I liked that he's attentive to orchestral detail (if at times to the point of occasional expressive overemphasis?) and conducts the whole score. I suppose he'll calm down as he gets older. He's clearly talented.

https://www.amazon.com/Ravel-Daphni...swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1541784180&sr=1-2


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

One recording definitely worth checking out is his Bruckner 3rd (orig 1873 version) with the Staatskapelle Dresden from a live 2008 concert. (ignore his 2014 Montreal recording)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

I highly recommend his Don Giovanni. Not a favorite of mine at the beginning due to its relative lightness (kind of HIP approach), but this recording really grew on me with more listenings.


----------

